# "Finest Nutrition" Probiotic okay to give?



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought this for myself originally: Finest Nutrition Digestive Probiotic Maximum Care, Capsules | Walgreens

I did not need to use it for more than a week because it worked very well. Has anyone used this product for their dog? 

We have been trying raw at home and stools are normally good, except that I have noticed the stool tends to look like whatever she has eaten and is not consistent. This is kind of hard to explain, but basically if I give her meaty bones, muscle meat, and liver in the same meal, she will have two different bowel movements, one dry and crumbly with bits of bone and one soft (the same color as liver), in quick succession the next day. Usually within a few minutes of each other. It's like the parts of her meal are coming out separately (sorry if this is too gross).

She has also been extremely picky even though I know she is hungry, which suggests some tummy upset to me.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't used them either for myself or my dog. I give my dog Optagest. I guess it won't hurt to try it, but to be careful of how much you give depending on how much your dog weighs. For the second part, I have heard that raw liver can cause soft stools.


----------

